# Spanish keyboard



## macondo (Mar 26, 2013)

I cannot configure my Spanish keyboard, this is what I got in my /etc/X11/xorg.conf:

```
Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Keyboard0"
        Driver      "kbd"
        Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"
        Option      "XkbLayout" "es"
        Option      "XkbOptions" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"
```
What I cannot remember is if the XkbModel is pc105 or 104 or 103.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## cpm@ (Mar 26, 2013)

Your xorg.conf looks good. Add both environment variables in your ~/.cshrc file. See tcsh(1) man page.

```
setenv LANG es_ES.UTF-8 
setenv LC_ALL es_ES.UTF-8
```

If you use bash(1), then the situation changes, add this to your ~/.bashrc

```
export LANG=es_ES.UTF-8
export LC_ALL=es_ES.UTF-8
```

For further information, read setlocale(3) and the FreeBSD Handbook Section 24.3 Using Localization.


----------



## macondo (Mar 26, 2013)

@cpu82: I added this to my .xinitrc:

```
setxkbmap es &
```

I will edit the .cshrc, thanks.


----------

